# A 5yr old's work, don't be scared, it's just makeup



## CaraAmericana (Aug 26, 2007)

Yep, I really love my Son









And this is why he doesn't get to use my MAC eyeshadows to play with


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 26, 2007)

too cute


----------



## frocher (Aug 26, 2007)

I like the colors he picked out.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Aug 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I like the colors he picked out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





almost seemed like he was going to the evening smokey look eh?!


----------



## _Drugz (Aug 26, 2007)

l0l too cute!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 26, 2007)

Very fun.


----------



## LeeanneMarie (Sep 7, 2007)

aww! that is adorable!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 7, 2007)

HAHAHA!!! I love this!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 7, 2007)

I would love to have him do mine too.  That looks like fun.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 18, 2007)

Aww, thats so sweet of you! Good thinking on the not using MAC =)


----------



## belldandy13 (Sep 19, 2007)

awwwwww...that is so adorable!!!  you're a great mommy for letting him use you as a canvas.  i love your smoky look!  the blush looks great too~


----------



## ratmist (Sep 19, 2007)

That's adorable!


----------



## xolovinyoo (Sep 19, 2007)

haha are you training your child to become a makeup artist or something,


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 19, 2007)

hahaha that's tooo cute!!! i love the smokey look


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 20, 2007)

That totally reminds me of when my mom would let me put makeup on her face to distract me while she fed me. She ended up looking much worse than anything your son could probably do (think dark blue eyeshadow)

He did a pretty good job


----------



## CaraAmericana (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *belldandy13* 

 
_  the blush looks great too~_

 





   ya know that is eyeshadow that lil stinker put on my cheeks as blush!


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hahaha this is so cute!! the left part isn't so bad lol


----------



## Kaylin_Marie (Oct 12, 2007)

He actually didn't do that bad....I mean the placement and colors are on point, just the application could use some work LOL.  How sweet of you to let him do your mu!!  That's a cute mark pallete is that one of the ones you build yourself or is it premade?


----------



## lanise1328 (Oct 12, 2007)

That is so sweet! He wanted to make you up! LOL


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 12, 2007)

They're very Autumn-ready shades, aren't they


----------



## CaraAmericana (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kaylin_Marie* 

 
_He actually didn't do that bad....I mean the placement and colors are on point, just the application could use some work LOL. How sweet of you to let him do your mu!! That's a cute mark pallete is that one of the ones you build yourself or is it premade?_

 

Yep a build it your-self


----------



## nunu (Oct 14, 2007)

awww soo cute!!


----------



## Switz1880 (Oct 15, 2007)

That's a pretty good job!  He picked good colors too.  Imagine what he can do in a few years.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 21, 2007)

I think you have a future makeup artist on your hands!


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 21, 2007)

Haha that's adorable.  He did a fantastic job!


----------



## Katura (Oct 22, 2007)

oh cute. hahaha


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Nov 21, 2007)

haha, that soo cute!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 26, 2007)

Too cute!


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Nov 27, 2007)

haha, that's cute


----------

